# Electric Tongue Jack



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello everyone! I just purchased a new 31 RQS from General RV Center, due to pick it up the weekend of 04/13. Last year I sold my Jayco 31 BHS due to divorce and I haven't heard the end of it from my 8 and 9 year old boys so I decided, after much research, to purchase an Outback.

My question is because I work construction and take many short trips in my camper, the biggest pain is hooking/unhooking from my truck, so I want to buy an electric tongue jack this time. What is a good brand? What can I expect to pay? Do they work as well as I am hoping?

I am also curious to see how many of you also purchased a camper from the General. I wanted to deal locally for this unit, but the dealer could not match General...there was a $2400 difference between the two! I have to make a trip to Michigan to pick it up, but the $250 in gas is well worth the savings IMO.

Thank you in advance for the information.
Joe.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

No opinion on jack brand but WELCOME to Outbackers.com!

MAp Guy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Joe,

Welcome. Great choice on the TT and your boys will thank you for it for many years.

There are a few types of tongue jacks and have not heard anything bad about any of t hem. Ensure you get a heavy duty one for that size TT - 3500 or so. You are correct that they are a great addition.

J-


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I prefer the Atwood mainly for the switch design. The ones at camping world I am not a fan of. The switch is plastic and tends to break, well the one on our Hazmat trailer broke in one afternoon and it is impossiable to replace. Trust me, I tried and it aint pretty, works but its real ugly. The Atwood uses rocker switches and are easy to replace if needed. How do I know that? The one I took off the Hazmat trailer was an Atwood and they bent the worm gear on the shaft by over extending it with too much weight on it, they never thought to put some wood under it.....Yeah, I perfer the Atwood.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jbmanno
















Outbackers! 

Congratulations on your new 31rqs! 

I can highly recommend the Atwood Heavy Duty 3500 Power Jack. 
Call RVWholesalers.com for exact pricing on this model. Probably around $299.00 (could be less) and includes free shipping. They have great prices on the Equalizer Hitch and the Prodigy Brake Controller as well.

Happy Camping!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Atwood is a good brand! I see one in my future! AND

*CONGRATULATIONS*  on the new rolling suite!!

Eric


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I also highly recommend the Atwood Heavy Duty 3500 Power Jack. Got mine Here --> ATWOOD 

$244.95 plus shiping


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Ultra-Fab the only tunge jack with a extendible foot pad !!!! You will need it with a 31RQS!! As trailers become larger and heavier plus with slide outs now the norm on most, you need a tough trailer tongue jack to match! The Ultra 3500 features over 3,500 pounds of tongue lifting power using hardened steel gears and making it the strongest tongue jack you can buy. It's also the only jack made with an extendible foot pad for quicker lifting and leveling. Plus, it includes our exclusive Site-Sitesâ„¢ night lights to provide powerful after dark illumination http://www.ultra-fab.com/productPages/ultra3500.htm


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rip said:


> Ultra-Fab the only tunge jack with a extendible foot pad !!!! You will need it with a 31RQS!! As trailers become larger and heavier plus with slide outs now the norm on most, you need a tough trailer tongue jack to match! The Ultra 3500 features over 3,500 pounds of tongue lifting power using hardened steel gears and making it the strongest tongue jack you can buy. It's also the only jack made with an extendible foot pad for quicker lifting and leveling. Plus, it includes our exclusive Site-Sitesâ„¢ night lights to provide powerful after dark illumination http://www.ultra-fab.com/productPages/ultra3500.htm


gee....sounds like the salesman!! Welcome to our site and congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Atwood Power Jacks make hooking up a trailer hassle-free. The patented design and convenience of push button operation take the physical exertion out of cranking a trailer up or down. Simply push the button to quickly and effortlessly raise or lower the trailer into position with complete control.

The Heavy-Duty Power Jack is designed for use with equalizer bars. It features Atwood Ball Screw Technology and can lift 3,500 lbs.

Permanently Lubricated
Atwood jacks are carefully designed to provide years of trouble-free use. They require little maintenance and use a rugged 12VDC electric gear motor that has been proven in years of use under adverse conditions.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

If you trust a "chick reply" I bought my DH an Atwood 3500 - it was about $250 and was TOO easy to install.







I did my research and think I got him a good jack and a good deal (that included shipping).

We also have the 31RQS and it is one of his favorite features. It cuts down on our time and his sweat like no ones business - definately one of the better mods.....second only to a mounted bottle opener









Jennifer


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

jedmunson said:


> If you trust a "chick reply" I bought my DH an Atwood 3500 - it was about $250 and was TOO easy to install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA...I saw your mounted bottle opener when I first found this site and decided then and there that I would be doing that to my camper! That is a great idea. Thank you all for the input so far...has been very helpful in such a confusing world of RV Accessories.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Atwood 3500. A big improvement in hooking up a 31RQS.









Mark


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome!!
I would have to agree about the Ultra Fab 3500. We have had one for 3 years and I love it. The only problem I had was the fuse. It was one of the old glass style and kept blowing. I finally replaced it with the new plug in style and have had no problems sense.
Jbwcamp


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Bought the Ultra Fab 3000 and broke only after lifting the tt 1" for the first time. I don't know the difference between the Ultra 3000 and the 3500 but replaced it with an Atwood 3500 looks and feels like it is built much better than the ultra 3000.


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Im with Rip and jbwcamp, I have an ultra 3500 and I love it. Sure makes things alot easier.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

ULTRA-FAB 3500


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

After hooking up only twice, I just ordered the Atwood 3500 $250
Keep up the good work fellow OB'ers


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

We bought our 28RSDS from General Rv a couple months ago. We had the same problem, the local dealer was $3000 more. They actually told me to go get the one from General, tried to scare me telling me they wern't goign to doa PDI and fill the gas tanks etc.... It was a very nice process though, we didn't feel rushed they walk us throught he camper and went over anything, adjusted anyhting we noticed (which wasn't much) all and all not a bad exp. havent needed service so don't know how that is going work but I can do most of the small repairs myself.


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Well,learned a good lesson last week.Bought from Madison RV in Huntsville,Alabama.Was kind of a RAW DEAL to say the least.

First the SAFETY CHAINS are too short.They wanted me to buy enough quick links to be able to connect to truck.[they jury riggd it]Second no start kit,they knew we woud be spending night near by before driving home.Third NO BATTERY.
Was shocked that they left air in the tires.
I am getting it all together and should be a HAPPY CAMPER!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

justus said:


> Well,learned a good lesson last week.Bought from Madison RV in Huntsville,Alabama.Was kind of a RAW DEAL to say the least.
> 
> First the SAFETY CHAINS are too short.They wanted me to buy enough quick links to be able to connect to truck.[they jury riggd it]Second no start kit,they knew we woud be spending night near by before driving home.Third NO BATTERY.
> Was shocked that they left air in the tires.
> I am getting it all together and should be a HAPPY CAMPER!


Without the battery how does the breakaway brake system work if the need should arise? Maybe it's a safety issue that they let drive off their lot?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Well,learned a good lesson last week.Bought from Madison RV in Huntsville,Alabama.Was kind of a RAW DEAL to say the least.
> 
> First the SAFETY CHAINS are too short.They wanted me to buy enough quick links to be able to connect to truck.[they jury riggd it]Second no start kit,they knew we woud be spending night near by before driving home.Third NO BATTERY.
> Was shocked that they left air in the tires.
> I am getting it all together and should be a HAPPY CAMPER!


Without the battery how does the breakaway brake system work if the need should arise? Maybe it's a safety issue that they let drive off their lot?




































[/quote]
Good point there Noble








Well, at least you know you have us


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Was a real safety issue,Madison RV really did not care.
I stopped down the road and bought a battery and sewer hose.
Have E-Mailed Outback about the safety chains,still no answer.
Don't know if they are busy or don't care.Just hope they are busy.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Humpty said:


> I also highly recommend the Atwood Heavy Duty 3500 Power Jack. Got mine Here --> ATWOOD
> 
> $244.95 plus shiping


Yuppers! That's the jack I got and the place I got it from, too. It's a great jack - lifts the tail of my truck and the trailer tongue with ease. Plus it has a light on the front, in case you inadvertantly take the "scenic" route to your destination and arrive after dark!

And that's a GREAT price!

Mike


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Ordered Atwood jack Deluxe 2500 $189.99 shipped to the door.
Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

justus said:


> Ordered Atwood jack Deluxe 2500 $189.99 shipped to the door.
> Should arrive tomorrow.










You're going to love your Atwood!


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Atwood jack arrived o time today,hope Maxair vents covers are near by.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I have the Ultra-Fab 3500 with the extendible foot pad. Works great !!


----------

